# MALE dh ghost x Female anery & Female Khal



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ok well my new three Boas are all arriving soon here they are http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/127142-dh-ghost-anery-khal-albino.html

I would just like to know of you guys what i would get by crossing 

Male DH Ghost x Female Anery

Male DH Ghost x Female Khal Albino.



This is what i have worked it out too but please correct me if im wrong:
Anery x DH ghost

25% anery
25% ghost
25% DH ghost
25% het anery

Khal x DH ghost

50% DH sunglows poss TH moonglow
50% Normal 100% albino poss DH snow


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Khal x DH ghost*

25% - Hypo 100% het albino
25% - 100% het Albino
25% - Hypo 100% Het Albino 100% het anery
25% - 100% Het Albino 100% het anery

So in reality
1/2 will be - Hypo 100% het albino 50% het anery (Hypo Looking)
1/2 will be - 100% het albino 50% het anery (Normal Looking)
which is what you posted above

*Anery x DH ghost*
As you posted

All in all half the young will be hypo with a bunch of other hidden genes and half will be normal with a bunch of hidden genes


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

crouchy said:


> *Khal x DH ghost*
> 
> 25% - Hypo 100% het albino
> 25% - 100% het Albino
> ...


Yea thats basically what i said, thank you very much mate. : victory:


----------

